# 2.5.68

## AlterEgo

2.5.68

Patch

Changelog

Source tarball

Or just emerge development-sources.

Nice opportunity to start a new thread  :Smile: 

----------

## TheCoop

fine then

problems with it:

1. i2c doesnt work. complains about not having /proc/i2c, looked everywhere but I still cant find the module setting in the dir or the kernel config

2. snd-pcm-oss doesnt load automatically on startup. Ive done a quick hack of the line in init.d/alsasound but its messy and me-specific

any solutions?

----------

## floam

heres a fix to lots of stuff not working in 2.5.67-mm4, 2.5.68, and 2.5.68-mm1, its mostly terminals and the likes not really working: compile the psuedo terminal stuff (pts) (im sure thats not what the s stands for, but its 3:15 am and i forget.) into kernel and add this line to your fstab,

```
devpts            /dev/pts      devpts   defaults      0 0
```

then mount devpts

----------

## TheCoop

aaaaah, thats what the problem is  :Very Happy: 

someone add this to the ebuild...

----------

## floam

 *Quote:*   

> someone add this to the ebuild...

 I dont think it'd be good to have ebuilds just sort of blindly adding stuff to peoples fstab's, maybe a message after emerge telling people to do so would be better

----------

## TheCoop

thats what i meant

----------

## floam

if someone wants to submit this to gentoo's bugzilla go ahead, im way too lazy tonight to do it. if noone has by sometime tommarow i guess ill step up and do it

----------

## sepp

 *floam wrote:*   

> compile the psuedo terminal stuff (pts) (im sure thats not what the s stands for, but its 3:15 am and i forget.) into kernel and add this line to your fstab,
> 
> ```
> devpts            /dev/pts      devpts   defaults      0 0
> ```
> ...

 

I don't think you need this. just enable devfs support and devfs automount on boot support. the help for devpts itself says that devfs is the more general thing. correct me if I'm wrong

----------

## floam

You are wrong. From linus's post about 2.5.68:

 *Linus Torvalds wrote:*   

> Oh, and the devfs stuff by Christoph means that devfs users should beware:
> 
> in particular, devfs users now need to mount the pts filesystem like everybody
> 
> else does, that duplication got killed. 

 

----------

## sepp

 *floam wrote:*   

> You are wrong. From linus's post about 2.5.68:
> 
>  *Linus Torvalds wrote:*   Oh, and the devfs stuff by Christoph means that devfs users should beware:
> 
> in particular, devfs users now need to mount the pts filesystem like everybody
> ...

 

yeah, /me just found it now too. strange tough. will a "mount -t devpts" in /etc/conf.d/local.start do the trick?

----------

## TheCoop

```
mount -t devpts devpts /dev/pts
```

 should work

----------

## Lowspirit

Have anyone that experienced the degradation from the "interactivity" patch that got in 2.5.65 tried .68? I could only spot one possible changelog entry that could be related to perhaps fixing it.

2.5.64 and 2.5.65+ multitasking performance is like day and night for me, apparently not everyone is experiencing it but some are. Con removed the interactivity patch that he backported into his ck kernel because alot complained about heavily decreased performance.

It did work OK on my work computer, but the notion of having to wait a couple of seconds for stuff to get responsive (getting proper interactivity boost) doesn't really fit my description of being responsive.

I'm stuck on .64 until it get fixed  :Sad: 

----------

## sepp

 *TheCoop wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> mount -t devpts devpts /dev/pts
> ```
> ...

 

works like a charm. something else. any of you guy got /etc/init.d/alsasound to work with 2.5.x kernel? I'm just annoyed of unmuting the mixer on every single startup

----------

## TheCoop

no problems with alsasound for me...

----------

## sepp

 *TheCoop wrote:*   

> no problems with alsasound for me...

 

it doesn't load the drivers for me

----------

## CoronaLover

 *Lowspirit wrote:*   

> Have anyone that experienced the degradation from the "interactivity" patch that got in 2.5.65 tried .68? I could only spot one possible changelog entry that could be related to perhaps fixing it.
> 
> 2.5.64 and 2.5.65+ multitasking performance is like day and night for me, apparently not everyone is experiencing it but some are. Con removed the interactivity patch that he backported into his ck kernel because alot complained about heavily decreased performance.
> 
> It did work OK on my work computer, but the notion of having to wait a couple of seconds for stuff to get responsive (getting proper interactivity boost) doesn't really fit my description of being responsive.
> ...

 

the interactivity patch is gone since 2.5.67 IIRC.

----------

## nepenthe

When I try to open a terminal I get

"Can't open pseudo-tty -- no such file or directory"And it only happened after I upgraded the kernel so I'm assuming this is the reason,  I hope. Any ideas?

I added 

```
devpts            /dev/pts      devpts   defaults      0 0
```

 To fstab but no change in error

----------

## nepenthe

okay scratch that did work, just had to reemerge eterm afterwards, and it worked.

Thanx   :Embarassed: 

----------

## floam

the interactivity stuff/anticipatory scheduler is in mm-sources I believe.

----------

## darktux

Hi!

I am using 2.5.68-mm1, anyone has tried it using framebuffer?

Mine doesn't work if I append vga= to grub, the screen just stays black, but it boots fine (without FB), if I remove that bit from grub.conf.

Anyone experiencing the same problem?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## silverter

Hello darktux, 

I've got Framebuffer running. What does your .config file look like? 

But I must say, I just got the vesafb running. I have an ATi video card and I've nerver succeded to get accelerated FB support on it, but the vesafb works perfect. 

regards,

----------

## TheCoop

have you got the right number after vga=?

For me its vga=0x317 for a 1024x768 16bit console

----------

## silverter

I use vga=788  for 800x600x16 in vesafb...

----------

## [/elBASTRON]

I've got a little problem that I don't know how it is caused, however, it has not appeared to me before 2.5.68. Where do the new kernels make their modules? I do make bzImage && make modules, but in /lib/modules their is not created any 2.5.68-mm1 directory or such. Any ideas?

----------

## cipher

those using a yamaha pci sound card might find that they get better performance compiling the driver as a module rather than into the kernel.

----------

## TheCoop

 *[/elBASTRON] wrote:*   

> I've got a little problem that I don't know how it is caused, however, it has not appeared to me before 2.5.68. Where do the new kernels make their modules? I do make bzImage && make modules, but in /lib/modules their is not created any 2.5.68-mm1 directory or such. Any ideas?

 

do make modules_install after that

----------

## darktux

 *TheCoop wrote:*   

> have you got the right number after vga=?
> 
> For me its vga=0x317 for a 1024x768 16bit console

 

I'm using the same that I use for my vanilla 2.4.20 kernel   :Rolling Eyes: 

(vesafb btw)

----------

## darktux

I forgot a tiny little Y.

All's fine now.

When will the bootsplash feature be supported??   :Very Happy: 

----------

## [/elBASTRON]

 *TheCoop wrote:*   

>  *[/elBASTRON] wrote:*   I've got a little problem that I don't know how it is caused, however, it has not appeared to me before 2.5.68. Where do the new kernels make their modules? I do make bzImage && make modules, but in /lib/modules their is not created any 2.5.68-mm1 directory or such. Any ideas? 
> 
> do make modules_install after that

 

Oh yeah, just read that in another thred :> . Everything seems to work superb now...but on thing: Why isn't i2c-proc included? Everything I need seems to be in it but that damn module...and how shall one use lm_sensors without i2c-proc O_o ?

----------

## TheCoop

I have that problem as well..

it is the development kernel you know, probably included in 2.5.69

----------

## azote

 *floam wrote:*   

> heres a fix to lots of stuff not working in 2.5.67-mm4, 2.5.68, and 2.5.68-mm1, its mostly terminals and the likes not really working: compile the psuedo terminal stuff (pts) (im sure thats not what the s stands for, but its 3:15 am and i forget.) into kernel and add this line to your fstab,
> 
> ```
> devpts            /dev/pts      devpts   defaults      0 0
> ```
> ...

 

thank you this worked like a charm

----------

## xiao

devpts            /dev/pts      devpts   defaults      0 0

After I added this line to /etc/fstab, I can use xterm 

under 2.5.68-mm1.

however, I cannot use cxterm (a term for chinese) and it was shown that "no available ptys". 

cxterm works well under 2.5.67-mm3.

Thanks in advance for any idea to fix this.

----------

## sheepish

i cant use the new kernels because i need special dsl kernel modules that only work under 2.4.*  :Sad: 

----------

## charlieg

 *sheepish wrote:*   

> i cant use the new kernels because i need special dsl kernel modules that only work under 2.4.* 

 

You sure?  I've got a speedtouch ADSL modem and the modules I needed had been slightly renamed or moved.  It was just a case of tracking them down.

----------

## silverter

hello, 

Has anyone noticed regression in interactivity on mm-sources-2.5.68-r1? I installed it, upgrading from mm-sources-2.5.66-mm2. I use the CFQ elevator + glibc+nptl. Using the same .config files for both, I noticed a regression in interactivity: e.g. xmms skips when I grap an xterm and drag it across the desktop or while browsing the internet, xmms skips whenever a page is loading.  Has anyone noticed the same behaviour? 

To my settings: I'm using xfs filesystem, no preemt compiled in the kernel since I had some issues in combination with xfs, CFQ elevator, glibc+nptl. 

Thanks for your replies, 

regards,

----------

## darktux

 *silverter wrote:*   

> hello, 
> 
> Has anyone noticed regression in interactivity on mm-sources-2.5.68-r1? I installed it, upgrading from mm-sources-2.5.66-mm2. I use the CFQ elevator + glibc+nptl. Using the same .config files for both, I noticed a regression in interactivity: e.g. xmms skips when I grap an xterm and drag it across the desktop or while browsing the internet, xmms skips whenever a page is loading.  Has anyone noticed the same behaviour? 
> 
> To my settings: I'm using xfs filesystem, no preemt compiled in the kernel since I had some issues in combination with xfs, CFQ elevator, glibc+nptl. 
> ...

 

I've also notice the XMMS skipping when opening pages.

----------

## charlieg

 *silverter wrote:*   

> no preempt compiled in the kernel

 

Well since the 'preempt' bit is the bit that provides the interactivity, this is hardly surprising.

----------

## floam

Isn't CQF Elevator enabled by default? How do you turn it on? Isn't the aniticaptory one better anyways?

----------

## CoronaLover

the default elevator in mm kernels is AS, which is very slow and high latancy on the dekstop. CFQ and deadline are allot better, you can enable them by adding elevator=cfq or elevator=deadline to grub's kernel line.

----------

## silverter

 *charlieg wrote:*   

>  *silverter wrote:*   no preempt compiled in the kernel 
> 
> Well since the 'preempt' bit is the bit that provides the interactivity, this is hardly surprising.

 

Well I tried with preempt yesterday and the interactivity did not improve, instead I get X to lock up after a while and I have to reboot. I had it up for about an hour or two, and I noticed it twice. There was no compiling or anything CPU intensive running, I was just browsing the net, (and yes xmms still skips with preempt on), and all of a sudden it freezes. So I'm back to mm-sources-2.5.66-mm2.

----------

## autiel

 *darktux wrote:*   

>  *silverter wrote:*   xmms skips when I grap an xterm and drag it across the desktop or while browsing the internet, xmms skips whenever a page is loading
> 
> .Thanks for your replies, 
> 
> regards, 
> ...

 

Over 2.5.67, I had this problem, with mpg123 and xmms. Adding rtc timer in ALSA, it worked fine.

I still have not tried 2.5.68 (pty + truetypefonts problems)

----------

## The Khan Artist

Just emerged the latest mm-sources, 2.5.68-mm1, and it seems a bit choppier than devel-sources 2.5.67 to me.

While 2.5.67 was smoother than WinXP for me, 2.5.68-mm1 has occasional choppiness.

I'm emerging devel-sources 2.5.68 now, to see if it's something with mm.

----------

## platypus

yeah i just emerged development-sources and i succesfully compiled it and configured grub to boot it, however it does not boot.

grub does find the kernel but all i get when i try to boot it is a message somewhat like:

Kernel booting...OK

I have had this happen before with development sources and have never gotten development sources to work...but i would really like to give this kernel a go.

----------

## Seoushi

I decided to give 2.5.68-mm1 a try today and I got it to compile without error. it boots and I can login but I can't load any modules.  it says

```
 QM_MODULES: funct not implemented 
```

when ever I try to modprobe or lsmod. I know I have module support in there, I enabled devfs and put in fstab. and I enabled pty support in the kernel.

what did I miss?

*edit*

I fixed my error, I had to emerge the latest modutils and module-init-tools

although now I can't my usb mouse to work worth anything, or my nic the broadcom 4400 driver (b44) just hangs the system for awhile and does nothing. guess I should expect this from a beta kernel.

I really want to try out a good 2.5.x kernel. any recommendations? I've tried 2.5.68(mm) and 2.5.67(mm) the 2.5.67 doesn't even compile all the way just complains about devfs.. even tho I have everything I need (I think).

or is it even worth 2.5 over 2.4?

----------

## The Khan Artist

If you can get it to compile and run stable, the current 2.5 releases are vastly better than 2.4 in terms of multi-tasking performance.

----------

## idl

I have a few problems   :Shocked: 

eject doesnt work... 

```
root > eject 

eject: unable to eject, last error: Inappropriate ioctl for device

root >
```

and my cdrom devices dont work either? did thier names change?

```
root > mount /mnt/cdrom

mount: /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 is not a block device

root > 
```

Cheers

----------

## Cossins

I have the same problem as port001 - mount tells me /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 isn't a block device. But it is!  :Smile: 

Any solutions?

- Simon

----------

## idl

OK I narrowed it down...

if I have /dev "Automaticly mount at boot" option turned on, my devices are recognised correctly...

if I have /dev not "Automaticly mount at boot" the vmware vmmon and vmnet modules dont create thier /dev devices.

I cant use vmware eiter way   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

anyone got a workaround for this?

----------

## RedBeard0531

 *Cossins wrote:*   

> I have the same problem as port001 - mount tells me /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 isn't a block device. But it is! 
> 
> Any solutions?
> 
> - Simon

 

Yeah, not sure when as im new to dev kernels, but now it is /dev/cdroms/cdrom0/cd. 

hope that helps.

----------

## jimlynch11

ok that made the CD mountable (i wonder why the naming change) but it still wont work as my dvd player ( i have a combo drive in my laptop)...iv tried to update the symlink, but with no success.  i wonder if it is an unrelated issue.  i do know however that dvd worked fine in 2.4.20-gaming** but has since stopped working in 2.5.68-mm...and now dmesg is also giving me strange errors...

----------

## [/elBASTRON]

 *Cossins wrote:*   

> I have the same problem as port001 - mount tells me /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 isn't a block device. But it is! 
> 
> Any solutions?
> 
> - Simon

 

I had this problem because the device wasn't linked correctly. I could mount my cdroms with /dev/hdc and /dev/sr0 however, so I made a link of them with ln -sf /dev/ide/host0/bus1/target0/lun0/cd (you have to know your device of course, check how your cdrom is linked now, I think only the 'cd' at the ending isn't there) /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 for example. Just check the links with ls -n of your /dev/cdroms/cdromX , you'll see they are wrong :> ... link them correctly and you made it  :Smile: 

----------

## dufeu

The most reliable suggestion I have is to compile your required driver as a module then add the name of your driver to /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.5.

It will insert the snd module appropriately.

I'm running 2.4.20, 2.4.20-g2 and 2.5.68 (multiple booting) on two systems now. After you do:

# emerge development-sources

# emerge module-init-tools

your /etc/modules stuff is basically set up for supporting differently named modules for the same device.

Rather nice actually.

----------

## RickDB

Hi i just tried the mm1 of 2.5.68, but check kv of the nvidia-kernel still points to /usr/src/linux instead of /usr/src/linux-beta.

Already tried some symlinks and the solutions that were pointed out after the nvidia-kernel did not emerge.

Does any1 have any idea?

I have also tried editing the ebuild but i can't find the kv=/usr/src/linux  :Sad: 

----------

## darktux

Why don't you just point /usr/src/linux-2.5.68-mm1 to /usr/src/linux?

That's what I do   :Rolling Eyes: 

(btw mm2 is already out)

----------

## RickDB

*edit

Ok ln -sf /usr/src/linux-2.5.68-mm2 /usr/src/linux did the trick mm2 works fine now  :Very Happy: 

I used the elevator=cfq also that is too improve desktop behaviour right?

Now i need to fix the sound i compiled it in the kernel(standard emu10k1 card) but xmms seems to work only a hard beep is the result  :Sad: 

----------

## floam

mm-sources-2.5.68-mm2 fixes the cdrom block stuff.

----------

## darktux

 *RickDB wrote:*   

> *edit
> 
> Ok ln -sf /usr/src/linux-2.5.68-mm2 /usr/src/linux did the trick mm2 works fine now 
> 
> I used the elevator=cfq also that is too improve desktop behaviour right?
> ...

 

I have also have a card with emu10k1 (Live!), what's your problem? Could you be more specific?

----------

## RickDB

Ok i compiled the sound support+alsa support+plus the emu10k1 in the kernel, emerge alsa-driver fails to compile(which is normal i think).

But when i start xmms it can see it playing but i don't hear sound.

I tried the alsamixer en kmix(which displays nothing) but i think it needs unmuting?

I just tried amixer set Master 100 unmute&&amixer set PCM 100 unmute but that didn't help.

*edit:

xmms console output:

Rick@T|_|X Rick $ xmms

** WARNING **: Buffer time reduced from 500 ms to 371 ms

seems normal..

Oh and i tried this 2:

Rick@T|_|X Rick $ grep audio /proc/pci

grep: /proc/pci: No such file or directory

Rick@T|_|X Rick $

And kde infocenter can't find my sound card??Last edited by RickDB on Fri Apr 25, 2003 11:25 pm; edited 5 times in total

----------

## floam

How can I check that the kernel is receiving its commands from grub config correctly? I have vga=791 and elevator=cqf, but it uses the a.s. evelavator and ignores my fbcon stuff. Using 2.5.68-mm2

----------

## Jarjar

 *RickDB wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Rick@T|_|X Rick $ grep audio /proc/pci
> 
> grep: /proc/pci: No such file or directory
> ...

 

Check your kernel config again, there's an option for this somewhere.

Anyway, emerge pciutils && lspci | grep audio should work.

floam: It's cfq, if you didn't make a typo in your post.

----------

## RickDB

root@T|_|X linux-beta # lspci | grep audio

00:09.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 0a)

root@T|_|X linux-beta #

Thx that seems to work now after remerging pci-utils, gonna make a new kernel just in case i forgot something  :Smile: 

Found it:

[ ]   Legacy /proc/pci interface

----------

## darktux

 *floam wrote:*   

> How can I check that the kernel is receiving its commands from grub config correctly? I have vga=791 and elevator=cqf, but it uses the a.s. evelavator and ignores my fbcon stuff. Using 2.5.68-mm2

 

Check your dmesg, it has a part where it has the arguments passed by the bootloader to the kernel.

----------

## RickDB

Hmm i have put my sound to the max 99 i hear the music but its like 1 volume i dunno why i unmuted and alsamixer has put everything to 99..

----------

## floam

looks like I had the elevator misspelled, thanks.

----------

## Seoushi

2.5.68-mm2 works great. I can defiantly tell a difference.  Although I couldn't get my onboard broadcom 4401 card working because it wouldn't obtain an ip via dhcpcd. I just poped in a trust old 3com and its been great. Also they change a few module names arround on me, that was somewhat annoying, for example usb-ochi changed to ochi-hcd. Also my cdrom works fine, I'm playing audio cd off it right now. Alsa works but I have to unmute it everytime I boot, guess I'll just make an init script, unless anyone knows a cleaner way.

----------

## keenan

 *RickDB wrote:*   

> Ok i compiled the sound support+alsa support+plus the emu10k1 in the kernel, emerge alsa-driver fails to compile(which is normal i think).
> 
> But when i start xmms it can see it playing but i don't hear sound.
> 
> I tried the alsamixer en kmix(which displays nothing) but i think it needs unmuting?
> ...

 

Make sure you compile the OSS compat stuff as well, I had the same problem as you.  The solution was to load up an OSS mixer (I just happened to use opmixer).  You'll probably find that all your levels at 0. Turn em up and go nuts  :Wink: 

After that, you should emerge inject the alsa-driver package, then build alsa-tools.  Then you can alsactl store to save your current setup as default.

----------

## RickDB

*edit:OSS API emulation(with the /dev/mixer options) worked

For a dev-kernel it sure runs bloody fast though  :Very Happy: 

Woooohooo It works thx  :Very Happy: 

----------

## silverter

2.5.68-mm2 works fine for me too, but my only problem is xmms skipping while browsing the network. This is sorts annoying as I can't listen to my favorite music while reading news on the network. Anyone found a solution to this yet ? (Using cfq elevator).

regards

----------

## dufeu

As was pointed out early on in the thread, you need to add:

devpts   /dev/pts   devpts   defaults   0 0

to your /etc/fstab file for pts support.

rp-pppoe or ppp aparently relies on pts. Therefore, if your want to do:

# adsl-start

you need to have pts properly mounted first.

 :Cool: 

----------

## jimlynch11

saw a cool article about the 2.6.* kernels...anyone know how close they are to being on the ~x86 tree?

----------

## iamarug

well, if you are asking when 2.6 will come out, I think I saw a thread somewhere around these forums that said june?

----------

## sindre

I also have the choppy mp3 problem, on a 2.4 GHz p4.

I noticed X going to 99% cpu when dragging windows around, might be because I'm using the nv driver (nvidia was unstable, lockup when logging out etc.)

edit: Nevermind, I think it's a problem with net-rhythmbox. xmms gives me some strange noise on some mp3s. I'm running zinf now, which doesn't jump audio or have flawed sound. Only problem I have with zinf is that I have to have two windows open if I want to see my playlist.

----------

## sindre

mm3 is out.

```
gcc -Wp,-MD,net/core/.netfilter.o.d -D__KERNEL__ -Iinclude -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -pipe -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -march=pentium4 -Iinclude/asm-i386/mach-default -fomit-frame-pointer -nostdinc -iwithprefix include    -DKBUILD_BASENAME=netfilter -DKBUILD_MODNAME=netfilter -c -o net/core/.tmp_netfilter.o net/core/netfilter.c

net/core/netfilter.c: In function `nf_reinject':

net/core/netfilter.c:559: `i' undeclared (first use in this function)

net/core/netfilter.c:559: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

net/core/netfilter.c:559: for each function it appears in.)

net/core/netfilter.c:559: warning: left-hand operand of comma expression has no

effect

net/core/netfilter.c:559: warning: left-hand operand of comma expression has no

effect

make[2]: *** [net/core/netfilter.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [net/core] Error 2

make: *** [net] Error 2
```

 :Mad: 

----------

## jimlynch11

is it in portage...its not showing up in mine...

----------

## dice

 *jimlynch11 wrote:*   

> is it in portage...its not showing up in mine...

 

Not yet.  Maybe by morning  :Wink: 

Edit: If you rename mm-sorces-2.5.68-r2.ebuild to mm-sources-2.5.68-r3.ebuild it works just dandy  :Wink: 

----------

## jimlynch11

 *dice wrote:*   

>  *jimlynch11 wrote:*   is it in portage...its not showing up in mine... 
> 
> Not yet.  Maybe by morning 
> 
> Edit: If you rename mm-sorces-2.5.68-r2.ebuild to mm-sources-2.5.68-r3.ebuild it works just dandy 

 

sweet thanks...not that waiting a few hours wouldve killed me...

ok yeah it would have, who am i kidding, im a frigging nerd for christ's sake   :Cool: 

----------

## yokem55

The synaptic touchpad in this gateway laptop doesn't seem to do the tap and double tap "clicking" under 2.5.68-mm2.  I'll probably see if this is fixed in mm3.

----------

## aleph-3

yokem55:

ftp://ftp.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/akpm/patches/2.5/2.5.68/2.5.68-mm3/announce.txt

says:

synaptics-mouse-support.patch

  Add Synaptics touchpad tweaking to psmouse driver

 :Wink: 

----------

## greg32

I'm having problems getting the 2.5.68 dev kernel working properly.  It's all compiled, and I am in it now.  I added the devpts stuff to my fstab, but it fails to mount.  This would probably be cause I could not find anywhere in the kernel where I should enable devpts, and so I left it for now.  But as a result, I am having problems getting any terminal to work....

where in the kernel is the devpts stuff?  I enable all the usual devfs stuff in there, but nothing mention devpts.

regards Greg

----------

## dufeu

 *greg32 wrote:*   

> I'm having problems getting the 2.5.68 dev kernel working properly.  It's all compiled, and I am in it now.  I added the devpts stuff to my fstab, but it fails to mount.  This would probably be cause I could not find anywhere in the kernel where I should enable devpts, and so I left it for now.  But as a result, I am having problems getting any terminal to work....
> 
> where in the kernel is the devpts stuff?  I enable all the usual devfs stuff in there, but nothing mention devpts.
> 
> regards Greg

 

Under "File systems"

Under "Pseudo filesystems"

Under "/dev/pts filesystem for Unix98 ptys"

It's the 5th entry down. It's NOT where it you would have expected to find it't equivalent in 2.4.

 :Cool: 

----------

## darktux

Well.... I'm using 2.5.68-mm3 and it lloks like the problem with browsing/xmms is much better, although not 100% solved   :Confused: 

----------

## poisson

I finally make 2.5.68 boot, the main problem is network.

My Broadcom 4401 works with 2.4.20 (bcm440 module), but not with new kernel driver (b44 module):

```
b44: eth0: Link is down
```

"ifconfig" recognise eth0 device, but "route" refuses to add an entry in it's table.

Have I to install iproute2 package?

Thanks

----------

## grover

 *poisson wrote:*   

> I finally make 2.5.68 boot, the main problem is network.
> 
> My Broadcom 4401 works with 2.4.20 (bcm440 module), but not with new kernel driver (b44 module):
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Do you have ACPI installed? With ACPI enabled my network card driver loads and I can see it with ifconfig but it won't transfer anything. Add APCI=off and everything works fine.

----------

## silverter

 *darktux wrote:*   

> Well.... I'm using 2.5.68-mm3 and it lloks like the problem with browsing/xmms is much better, although not 100% solved  

 

Thanks for those news, I'll give it a try and report my results here...

EDIT-Are you using preempt or not ? Thanks

----------

## silverter

 *aleph-3 wrote:*   

> yokem55:
> 
> ftp://ftp.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/akpm/patches/2.5/2.5.68/2.5.68-mm3/announce.txt
> 
> says:
> ...

 

I thought this patch was in the mm3 kernel allready? Does it suffice to compile the mm3 kernel or do I need to reverse this patch in the mm3 kernel. tnx and regards...

----------

## poisson

 *grover wrote:*   

> Do you have ACPI installed? With ACPI enabled my network card driver loads and I can see it with ifconfig but it won't transfer anything. Add APCI=off and everything works fine.

 

I tried "acpi=off" as boot paramenter, acpi effectively has been disabled, but network is still not working.

Looking at the sources, it seems do not recognize the carrier, like the patch cord unplugged.

----------

## darktux

 *silverter wrote:*   

>  *darktux wrote:*   Well.... I'm using 2.5.68-mm3 and it lloks like the problem with browsing/xmms is much better, although not 100% solved   
> 
> Thanks for those news, I'll give it a try and report my results here...
> 
> EDIT-Are you using preempt or not ? Thanks

 

Preempt with CFQ elevator

----------

## dice

mm4 is in Portage   :Very Happy: 

----------

## yokem55

Okay, so the synaptics patch disables tap to click by default.  WTF is with this?  I realize that a lot of people don't like tap to click since it can cause accidental clicks, but frankly if they are going to disable it by default, then they also should provide an easy way to reenable it as well.  The patch itself explains that it can be reenabled by passing an option when you load the module, but what the heck is that option?  I tried modprobe psmouse synaptic_tap=1 (which is what a quick read of the patch seemed to indicate) but that did not work......sigh.

----------

## greg32

Thanks dufeu,

I was looking there, but because I was trying to use the config file from the previous 2.5.67 kernel, it was hiding the option.  Once I did the kernel from scratch, all was good.

Seems to be running o.k. now.

Much appreciated.

Greg

----------

## platypus

hmmm this may sound odd...

but what exactly are the differences between an mm-sources kernel and just a dev-sources...i have had drastic instability and speed problems with this kernel compared to the gaming-sources kernel.  and i understand that the new kernel will be a little unstable, however i get more lag especially with sound in the mm-sources kernel. i guess what i want to know, is if there is anything in the mm-sources that maybe could do this? has anyone else had this problem?  i hear a lot of people talking about the speed of the new kernel, but i dont think it's as apparent. maybe if i install dev-sources?

----------

## Lovechild

simple...

development-sources are Linus' development tree for 2.5

mm-sources are Andrew Mortons patch set for the development sources.. 

mm-sources has a lot of work on vm and disk IO going into it... and general bugfixing which is being queued for Linus.

----------

## platypus

ok nice

----------

## lurid

Yeah, I have the same problem with sound skipping thats reported all over the place.  With the plain dev-sources there is no problem at all.  With mm-sources any time anything accesses the disk at all, music stops.  Even switchinging workspaces in Fluxbox makes it skip.  Are these problems being worked on?  Is there something in the kernel that can be enabled/disabled to fix this?

----------

## silverter

 *lurid wrote:*   

> Yeah, I have the same problem with sound skipping thats reported all over the place.  With the plain dev-sources there is no problem at all.  With mm-sources any time anything accesses the disk at all, music stops.  Even switchinging workspaces in Fluxbox makes it skip.  Are these problems being worked on?  Is there something in the kernel that can be enabled/disabled to fix this?

 

If you ever find a solution to this, let us know. The last kernel I tried that did not have these symptoms was mm-sources-2.5.66-r2, and it's been running fine for me till now, a part from some pcmcia issues...

regards,

----------

## lurid

Ok, this isn't a fix, but a side effect of a plugin that does something cool on its own.  xmms-crossfade (its in portage) crossfades your songs together so that you just get one long continuous playlist of music.  Very cool, extremely configurable.  Heres the bonus:  all sound is put into a buffer so that it never stops, even when moving to the next song.  This buffer is just large enough to cover over the skips from the kernel.  This of course doesn't do anything for any other programs that skip, but for casual desktop use with XMMS it works just fine.

I'd like to see a real fix for this though.  For now, this bandaid works ok.

edit:  Just thought I'd mention that I'm using 2.5.69-mm3 as I just now noticed this thread was called 2.5.68 - dunno if just "mm3" implies 2.5.69 or not.  I haven't really been keeping up with the dev kernel, but I plan to from now on.

----------

## RBXue

 *darktux wrote:*   

> I forgot a tiny little Y.
> 
> All's fine now.
> 
> When will the bootsplash feature be supported??  

 

hi,I have the same question

and I can't understand it.Where the "tiny little Y" I forgot?

Thanks

----------

## i_hate_your_os

 *poisson wrote:*   

> I finally make 2.5.68 boot, the main problem is network.
> 
> My Broadcom 4401 works with 2.4.20 (bcm440 module), but not with new kernel driver (b44 module):
> 
> ```
> ...

 

bah, its been that way for ages.  it seems to work for "everybody" except those with A7V motherboards (which is probably a lot of us).  I'm no kernel hacker so I've been hoping that somebody who knows how to fix such things will catch it, but nothing has changed since I've been monitoring the problem more-or-less since the earliest days of the b44 driver.

If you watch the 2.4 version of the driver boot (in dmesg), it says 

"link down"

"link up".

The 2.5 version just says 

"link down"

and it never comes up... rather than bitch about it I guess I should figure out how to debug kernel drivers and try to fix it, since there are no signs out there anybody is working on (or even aware) of the problem.

----------

## darktux

Lets just drop this. 2.5.70 is out!   :Cool: 

----------

## i_hate_your_os

 *darktux wrote:*   

> Lets just drop this. 2.5.70 is out!  

 

unfortunately, the problem persists in 2.5.70.  However, I'm happy to report that I have found a way to "port" the old bcm4400 driver to 2.5.70, and it seems to be working fine (am posting from it right now).  Here is a patch against the 1.0.1 bcnet sources from Broadcomm (or are they from Asus?):

suggested filename: bcm4400-1.0.1-2.5.70-update.patch

license: Bugroff (http://www.geocities.com/SoHo/Cafe/5947/bugroff.html)

```

--- ../src/Makefile   2002-08-23 18:53:23.000000000 -0500

+++ Makefile   2003-05-27 17:57:25.000000000 -0500

@@ -2,10 +2,13 @@

 # Makefile for building Linux Broadcom Gigabit ethernet driver as a module.

 # $id$

 

+# set this to match your kernel compile

+CUSTOMCFLAGS=-O2 -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -march=athlon

+

 # PREFIX may be set by the RPM build to set the effective root.

 PREFIX=

 ifeq ($(shell ls /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build > /dev/null 2>&1 && echo build),)

-LINUX=/usr/src/linux

+LINUX=/usr/src/linux-beta

 else

 LINUX=/lib/modules/`uname -r`/build

 endif

@@ -16,7 +19,8 @@

 CC = kgcc

 endif

 LD = ld

-CFLAGS=-DMODULE -D__KERNEL__ -DDBG=0 -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -O6 -I$(LINUX)/include

+CFLAGS=-DMODULE -D__KERNEL__ -DDBG=0 -Wp,-MD,.bcm4400.o.d -Wstrict-prototypes -Wall -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -pipe $(CUSTOMCFLAGS) -I$(LINUX)/include -I$(LINUX)/include/asm-i386/mach-default -nostdinc -iwithprefix include -DKBUILD_BASENAME=bcm4400 -DKBUILD_MODNAME=bcm4400 -c

+CFLAGS2=-DMODULE -D__KERNEL__ -DDBG=0 -Wp,-MD,.bcm4400.mod.o.d -Wstrict-prototypes -Wall -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -pipe $(CUSTOMCFLAGS) -I$(LINUX)/include -I$(LINUX)/include/asm-i386/mach-default -nostdinc -iwithprefix include -DKBUILD_BASENAME=bcm4400 -DKBUILD_MODNAME=bcm4400 -c

 

 ifeq ($(wildcard ~/rpmdir),)

   rpmdir = /usr/src/redhat

@@ -40,22 +44,31 @@

   CFLAGS += -DBCM_SMALL_DRV=1

 endif

 

-all: bcm4400.o

+all: bcm4400.ko

 tar: bcm4400.tgz

 

 bcm4400.o: b44um.o b44proc.o b44lm.o

    $(LD) -i $^ -o $@

 

-install: bcm4400.o

+bcm4400.mod.c: bcm4400.o

+   $(LINUX)/scripts/modpost $(LINUX)/vmlinux bcm4400.o

+

+bcm4400.mod.o: bcm4400.mod.c

+   $(CC) $(CFLAGS2) -o bcm4400.mod.o bcm4400.mod.c

+

+bcm4400.ko: bcm4400.o bcm4400.mod.o

+   $(LD) -m elf_i386 -r -o bcm4400.ko $^

+

+install: bcm4400.ko

    @if [ -d $(PREFIX)/lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/addon/bcm4400 ];\

-   then install -m 444 bcm4400.o $(PREFIX)/lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/addon/bcm4400;\

+   then install -m 444 bcm4400.ko $(PREFIX)/lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/addon/bcm4400;\

    elif [ -d $(PREFIX)/lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/net/bcm ];\

-   then install -m 444 bcm4400.o $(PREFIX)/lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/net/bcm;\

+   then install -m 444 bcm4400.ko $(PREFIX)/lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/net/bcm;\

    elif [ -d $(PREFIX)/lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel ];\

    then mkdir -p $(PREFIX)/lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/net;\

-   install -m 444 bcm4400.o $(PREFIX)/lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/net;\

+   install -m 444 bcm4400.ko $(PREFIX)/lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/net;\

    else mkdir -p $(PREFIX)/lib/modules/`uname -r`/net;\

-   install -m 444 bcm4400.o $(PREFIX)/lib/modules/`uname -r`/net/;\

+   install -m 444 bcm4400.ko $(PREFIX)/lib/modules/`uname -r`/net/;\

    fi

    @if [ "$(PREFIX)" = "" ]; then /sbin/depmod -a ;\

    else echo " *** Run '/sbin/depmod -a' to update the module database.";\

@@ -82,4 +95,4 @@

    @make SMALL=1

 

 clean:

-   -rm -f bcm4400.o b44um.o b44proc.o b44lm.o

+   -rm -f bcm4400.o b44um.o b44proc.o b44lm.o bcm4400.ko .tmp_bcm4400.o .bcm4400.o.cmd .bcm4400.mod.o.d bcm4400.mod.c bcm4400.mod.o .bcm4400.o.d

--- ../src/b44mm.h   2002-08-23 18:53:19.000000000 -0500

+++ b44mm.h   2003-05-27 16:31:44.000000000 -0500

@@ -28,7 +28,7 @@

 #include <linux/version.h>

 #ifdef MODULE

 #ifdef MODVERSIONS

-#include <linux/modversions.h>

+#include <config/modversions.h>

 #endif

 #include <linux/module.h>

 #else

--- ../src/b44um.c   2002-08-23 18:53:19.000000000 -0500

+++ b44um.c   2003-05-27 20:41:18.000000000 -0500

@@ -205,7 +205,7 @@

 STATIC void bcm4400_timer(unsigned long data);

 STATIC void bcm4400_tx_timeout(struct net_device *dev);

 STATIC int bcm4400_start_xmit(struct sk_buff *skb, struct net_device *dev);

-STATIC void bcm4400_interrupt(int irq, void *dev_instance, struct pt_regs *regs);

+STATIC irqreturn_t bcm4400_interrupt(int irq, void *dev_instance, struct pt_regs *regs);

 #ifdef BCM_TASKLET

 STATIC void bcm4400_tasklet(unsigned long data);

 #endif

@@ -611,7 +611,7 @@

 }

 

 

-STATIC void

+STATIC irqreturn_t

 bcm4400_interrupt(int irq, void *dev_instance, struct pt_regs *regs)

 {

    struct net_device *dev = (struct net_device *)dev_instance;

@@ -622,16 +622,16 @@

 #endif

 

    if (!pDevice->InitDone)

-      return;

+      return IRQ_HANDLED;

 

    if (atomic_read(&pUmDevice->intr_sem))

-      return;

+      return IRQ_HANDLED;

 

    if (test_and_set_bit(0, (void*)&pUmDevice->interrupt)) {

       printk(KERN_ERR "%s: Duplicate entry of the interrupt handler by "

             "processor %d.\n",

             dev->name, hard_smp_processor_id());

-      return;

+      return IRQ_HANDLED;

    }

 

 

@@ -665,7 +665,7 @@

       pUmDevice->tx_queued = 0;

       netif_wake_queue(dev);

    }

-   return;

+   return IRQ_HANDLED;

 }

 

 

```

1.0.1 may be out-of-date... but it should be pretty clear how to extrapolate this to some new version.  Good luck.

I wish I cared enough about this to figure out what is broken with b44, but this solution should be enough to allow people with Asus motherboards to run their damn cards until the real experts figure this out... whee, now to set up agp 8x and recompile everything for ntpl!

----------

## lostlogic

 *yokem55 wrote:*   

> Okay, so the synaptics patch disables tap to click by default.  WTF is with this?  I realize that a lot of people don't like tap to click since it can cause accidental clicks, but frankly if they are going to disable it by default, then they also should provide an easy way to reenable it as well.  The patch itself explains that it can be reenabled by passing an option when you load the module, but what the heck is that option?  I tried modprobe psmouse synaptic_tap=1 (which is what a quick read of the patch seemed to indicate) but that did not work......sigh.

 

synaptics_tap=1 works for me, however I'm having some weird behaviour with my touchpad sometimes randomly starting to click and right click of it's own accord, maybe has to do with 'double touching' the pad... must read the whole driver at some point and figure out WTH is going on here, cuz this is giong to make me a bit nuts...

----------

## hampton275

I tried all of this;

I was at a fresh install of 2.4.22 and went to 2.6.5 and now I get 

ken dev # df

Filesystem           1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on

/dev/hda3             48836104   2987056  45849048   7% /

none                    451484         0    451484   0% /dev/shm

ken dev # mount -t devpts devpts /dev/pts

mount: devpts already mounted or /dev/pts busy

mount: according to mtab, none is already mounted on /dev/pts

Any ideas?

----------

## superjaded

Er, just so you know.. thsi is a thread about 2.5.68.. not 2.6.5.

Also, df seems to strip some of the mounts that aren't quite important. Does /dev/pts show up when you type 'mount' ?

This is my output for df -h, for example:

```
# df -h

Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on

/dev/hda2              20G   16G  3.5G  83% /

none                  252M     0  252M   0% /dev/shm

/dev/hdc1              75G   72G  2.5G  97% /mnt/local/dos
```

But 'mount' is a lot more.... complete.

```
# mount

/dev/hda2 on / type reiserfs (rw,noatime)

none on /proc type proc (rw)

none on /sys type sysfs (rw)

none on /dev type ramfs (rw)

none on /dev/pts type devpts (rw)

none on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)

none on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)

automount(pid4377) on /mnt/local type autofs (rw,fd=5,pgrp=4377,minproto=2,maxproto=3)

automount(pid4405) on /mnt/yoshiyoka type autofs (rw,fd=5,pgrp=4405,minproto=2,maxproto=3)

/dev/hdc1 on /mnt/local/dos type vfat (rw,uid=65534,gid=408,umask=0002)
```

----------

